# [SOLVED] Creating a Restore Point Error Message



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am presently running the Windows 7 Pro OS and I am continually having a problem creating a restore point. I receive the following error message:The creation of a shadow copy has timed out. Try this operation again. (0x81000101). I would appreciate any assistance given to help resolve this problem.

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Error Code 0x81000101 displayed. -- Cannot create system restore - Microsoft Community

?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

If trying the suggestions in Post #2, after disabling System Restore, reboot. When up an running, make sure there are no Restore points. Now reenable and reboot again. There might be a Restore point. If not try the manual method again.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

SpywareDr,

Thanks for your reply. I tried all of the suggestions at the address you posted. No Joy. Any other suggestions?


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Corday,

Thanks for your suggestion. I tried that also. No Joy. Is there anything that I can try. Getting Desperate.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

In the link SpywareDr provided, there were many suggestions. Did you try them all, particularly making sure Volume Shadow Copy service was enabled?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hi - 

Let's see if the VSS (Volume Shadow Copy Service) Admin CMD tool yields any clues.

Download the batch script and save to Documents folder.

http://sysnative.com/apps/jcgriff2/VSS..._2_.bat

RIGHT-click on the batch script, select "Run as Administrator"

A CMD screen will appear and scroll as 4 vssadmin commands are executed.

A Notepad will open upon completion (it may take a few minutes).

Save the Notepad to Documents. Upload it and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hello,

After running the batch file that jcgriff2, can you please also do the following:

*Command query *

Click on the







button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following commands 
*sc qc vss >r&& sc queryex vss >>r &&notepad r*
Once finished a note pad file called R will open Please post the contents back into this thread. 

*Event Log Viewer *


Please download VEW.exe from *Here* and save it to your desktop.
Go to your desktop and right click on *VEW.exe* and choose *Run as Administrator*
Once open set the following settings
* 'Select log to query'*
Tick *Application*
Tick *System*

*'Select Type to list'*
Tick *Critical*
Tick *Error*
Tick *Information*
Tick *Warning*

*'Number or date events'*
Tick *Number of Events* and set it to *20*


Click on *Run*
Once completed a notepad file will open. Please copy and paste the contents of *VEW.txt* back into this thread.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Corday said:


> In the link SpywareDr provided, there were many suggestions. Did you try them all, particularly making sure Volume Shadow Copy service was enabled?


I haven't tried this one, but I will. I will advise on results.
Thanks


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Let's see if the VSS (Volume Shadow Copy Service) Admin CMD tool yields any clues.
> 
> ...


I will work on this today and get back to you with the results.

Thanks


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> After running the batch file that jcgriff2, can you please also do the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I will work on this today along with that of jcgriff2 and post the results.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Let's see if the VSS (Volume Shadow Copy Service) Admin CMD tool yields any clues.
> 
> ...


Requested info.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



tenbearsioux said:


> Requested info.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hello,

Can you please run the batch file that jcgriff2 posted, but this time run the batch file as an Administrator. The errors in the report indicate that the file was not ran as admin

Looking over the event logs a lot of the errors from VSS have the error code Access Denied.

How many accounts do you have on this computer? Are you running System Restore as an Administrator?

Can you please run the following command from Command Prompt as Admin:
*reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList" /s >123&&notepad 123*


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please run the batch file that jcgriff2 posted, but this time run the batch file as an Administrator. The errors in the report indicate that the file was not ran as admin
> 
> ...


I have only one account on this computer which is supposed to have access to everything. I will work on what you have suggested and get back to youl

Thanks


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please run the batch file that jcgriff2 posted, but this time run the batch file as an Administrator. The errors in the report indicate that the file was not ran as admin
> 
> ...


Power to Go

I have one account under my name and it is listed as administrator. I have tried numerous times to run the batch code as administrator, however, it runs everything but the list names at which point it never completes. If I open it from the site it completes with the results you have seen. Do I need to change my account? I will try to do the last suggestion and get back to you with the results. I tried to enter the above in the command prompt as admin:but it doesn't produce anything. Could you explain how to enter the above? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hello,

Before we start looking at the permissions for VSS lets make sure there are no file corruptions on your machine:

*SFC /SCANNOW*


Click on the







button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with the rest of the steps.
 
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*


Click on the







button => Inside the search box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Per your request please find attached the info


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

That log looks good.

Please click on the *Start* button -> And type *Services.msc* (you can start typing this as soon as the start menu opens) -> right click on *Services.msc* -> Choose *Run as Admin*

Now inside the service list please find *COM + event System* -> Double click on it -> Makes sure 'Service status' is set to Running -> If the *Start* is NOT greyed out click on *Start* -> Set start up to type to *Automatic* ->Press *OK*

Now check the settings on the following Services:

*Block Level Backup Engine Service*
-Start up type = Manual
-Service status = Stopped

*Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider*
-Start up type = Manual
-Service status = Running > Click on Start to start running the service

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)l* (you wont be able to change these settings. just report to me what they are)
-Start up type = Automatic
-Service Status = Running

*System Event Notification Service*
-Start up type = Automatic
-Service Status = Running

*Volume Shadow Copy*
-Start up type = Manual 
-Service Status = Stop

*PowersShell ACL*


Click *Start* -> right click on *Powershell.exe* -> Choose run as admin
Inside the PowerShell windows copy the following command's
*get-acl "C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe" | format-list >2*
Press *Enter*
*get-acl HKLM:\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\vss | format-list>>*
Press *Enter*
Type in *notepad 2*
Press *Enter*
You should now have a notepad file with a list of all the files inside the BIN folder along with all of their Security Permissions. Please post the contents back into this thread.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Go The Power said:


> That log looks good.
> 
> Please click on the *Start* button -> And type *Services.msc* (you can start typing this as soon as the start menu opens) -> right click on *Services.msc* -> Choose *Run as Admin*
> 
> ...


I completed the first part and everything is set as you posted.
Please find the PowerShell text attached.
Thanks for your continued help!:smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hello,

I am really sorry part of my command got cut of.

Can you please run these commands again inside powershell:

get-acl HKLM:\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\vss | format-list>123
Notepad 123

Thank you


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

I ran this command and it looks like the previous notepad. Please find attached the Notepad 123


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Thats not the right one... it should look similar to 


```
Path   : Microsoft.PowerShell.Core\Registry::HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\vss
Owner  : NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Group  : NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Access : BUILTIN\Users Allow  ReadKey
         BUILTIN\Users Allow  -2147483648
         BUILTIN\Administrators Allow  FullControl
         BUILTIN\Administrators Allow  268435456
         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Allow  FullControl
         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Allow  268435456
         CREATOR OWNER Allow  268435456
         APPLICATION PACKAGE AUTHORITY\ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES Allow  ReadKey
         APPLICATION PACKAGE AUTHORITY\ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES Allow  -2147483648
Audit  : 
Sddl   : O:SYG:SYD:AI(A;ID;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;BU)(A;ID;KA;;;BA)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;BA)(A;ID;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;SY)(A
         ;CIIOID;GA;;;CO)(A;ID;KR;;;AC)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;AC)
```
Try and run again:

*get-acl HKLM:\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\vss | format-list >123
Notepad 123*

Thanks


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

I am sorry but I tried numerous times in the last couple of days to get, but got the other one. Today it popped up right. I have joy. Please see attached.
Thanks for your time and patience.:smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hello again,

Good work so far  Lets get started....

What can be seen so far is there are a lot of Access Denied error messages appearing in most of the reports. All the security permissions on the VSS file and and the VSS registry key are correct.

The three error messages that the Event Viewer was showing for VSS are

*Event 13*

```
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/08/2014 4:48:19 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
[B]Event: 13 Source: VSS[/B]
Volume Shadow Copy Service information: The COM Server with CLSID {0b5a2c52-3eb9-470a-96e2-6c6d4570e40f} and name VssSnapshotMgmt cannot be started. [0x80070005, Access is denied. ]
```
Event ID 13 — Volume Shadow Copy Service Operations

*Event 11*

```
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/08/2014 4:48:18 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
[B]Event: 13 Source: VSS[/B]
Volume Shadow Copy Service information: The COM Server with CLSID {e579ab5f-1cc4-44b4-bed9-de0991ff0623} and name Coordinator cannot be started. [0x80070005, Access is denied. ]
```
Event ID 11 — Volume Shadow Copy Service Operations

*Event 8193*

```
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/08/2014 7:38:21 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
[B]Event: 8193 Source: VSS[/B]
Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine CoCreateInstance.  hr = 0x80080005, Server execution failed .
```
Event ID 8193 — Volume Shadow Copy Service Operations

Can you please have a look for the article posted under 13 and report anything that is different with your services?

These will be the man things to focus on right, unfortunately at the moment I am still not sure what is causing this error so we will have to investigate a bit further 

*Command query *

Click on the







button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following commands 
*reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\vss" /s > 0 & notepad 0*
Once finished a note pad file called 0 will open Please post the contents back into this thread. 

*Command query *

Click on the







button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following commands 
*reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList" /s >123&&notepad 123*
Once finished a note pad file called R will open Please post the contents back into this thread.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hi,

I really appreciate all you are doing for me. I will attach what you asked for along with in the Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider the Start Up Type suggest in the article was Manual. Mine was set to Automatic so I changed it to Manual.

See the files you requested attached.

Additionally, I tried to do what was listed below from the article without success
Make sure that third-party installed VSS providers are operating properly
To make sure that third-party installed VSS providers are operating properly:
1.	Open an elevated Command Prompt window. Click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, right-clickCommand Prompt, and then click Run as administrator.
2.	Type diskshadow at the command prompt, and then press Enter.
3.	Type list providers, and then press Enter.
4.	If a provider is missing from the list of registered providers, try reinstalling it.
5.	For each provider in the list, use the DiskShadow tool's add and create commands to create a shadow copy of the volume for which the provider is responsible. If a provider is unable to create a shadow copy, contact the provider vendor if it is not Microsoft. If a Microsoft provider is unable to create the shadow copy, contact Microsoft Customer Service and Support. For more information, see Contact Us. You should provide the entire event log message as it appears in the Event Viewer.
For more information about the DiskShadow tool, including usage examples, see Diskshadow.
Verify
To verify that the Volume Shadow Copy Service (VSS) is operating correctly, retry the previous VSS operation.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/08/2014 4:48:18 PM
Type: Error Category: 0

I hate to tell you this but after 10:00 AM Friday I will be tied up until Sept. 9th. You can respond to this reply with more to do but I will work on a reply on the 9th.

Thanks again all your help and I look forward to renewing this work.

God Bless,


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hello 

The files dont seem to be attached to your last post. When ever you get back I will be here to pick up were we left off. 

Alex


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hi, it warms the cockles of this old scientist to finally see someone using the cmd's I pioneered for forum use. You can keep the 0 & notepad 0, no need to add 123 or any other , if you want the outcome separate you can combine the cmds and use 1 & or 2 &...Good work Power... now if only your football team....Go Swans.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

They are very handy, it makes it easier to get the required information 

My team is doing pretty well, warming up for the finals


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Go The Power said:


> My team is doing pretty well, warming up for the finals


The Crows have fluctuated from pathetic to dazzling this season, writes Graham Cornes


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hi, careful Corday your talking about the deadly enemy, Crows are Adelaide AFL and Port Adelaide are the Power.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Go The Power said:


> Hello
> 
> The files dont seem to be attached to your last post. When ever you get back I will be here to pick up were we left off.
> 
> Alex


Hi,
I am back and sorry about missing files. Please see those attached.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hello,

Going over the values listed inside the registry there is some differences between this and the default values. Please try and repair to default:
Services - Restore Default Services in Windows 7 - Windows 7 Help Forums

Select the VSS service.


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> Going over the values listed inside the registry there is some differences between this and the default values. Please try and repair to default:
> Services - Restore Default Services in Windows 7 - Windows 7 Help Forums
> ...


Hi Alex,
I performed the above operation and I hope I did it correctly. I did not see any changes.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Ah still no changes.

Please run the following command from command prompt and post the contents of the log

SC SDSHOW VSS >1&&notepad 1


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hi Alex,
I hope all is well. Thanks for the reply. I ran what you requested. Please see attached


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Good thanks and you?

Now its time to have a look at the profiles

Please run the following command:

REG QUERY "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList" /s >2&&notepad 2


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hi Alex,

I am glad you are doing well. I just recently had about with Melanoma cancer and I am happy to say that the Lord got me through the radiation and chemo. The last CT scans an blood work showed no evidence of Disease. I give all the credit to the Lord. Well enough about that.
I ran the requested command prompt. Please find the text file attached.

Have a Bless Day or Night,

Charles


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hi Charles,

That is very good news! I am really happy to hear that, cancer is a horrible thing.

Looking over the permissions there appears to be an old profile security key attached to the VSS service, which might be causing some grief. Lets try resetting the SDDL to default.


```
sc sdset vss "D:(A;;CCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRRC;;;SY)(A;;CCDCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRSDRCWDWO;;;BA)(A;;CCLCSWLOCRRC;;;IU)(A;;CCLCSWLOCRRC;;;SU)S:(AU;FA;CCDCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRSDRCWDWO;;;WD)"
```


----------



## tenbearsioux (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*

Hi Alex,

Great news the create restore is working. I really appreciate the time and suggestions you gave to help resolve the problem.
I hope we can keep in touch.
Have a Blessed rest of the year.

Your friend in the U.S.A.

Charles:smile:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, good result, well done Power.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

FWIW, I agree. Great job. :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Your welcome, glad to have helped.

Feel free to send me a PM any time 

Alex


----------



## greentea7987 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Creating a Restore Point Error Message*



Go The Power said:


> Looking over the permissions there appears to be an old profile security key attached to the VSS service, which might be causing some grief. Lets try resetting the SDDL to default.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Amazing! I have the same problem, can I just run this command too, or should it be tailored to my system? If so, what information should I supply to you? Thanks so much! :smile:

Windows 8.1 64bit


----------

